# blendflecken



## Chilli (23. November 2001)

also ich habe mit den blendflecken ein problem und zwar jedesmal wenn ich den filter nutzen will wird das bild im filter fenster nur klein angezeigt und wenn ich das kreuz bewege wird das dann meistens zu ungenau kann ich das auch anders handhaben, so das ich genau den fleck dahin setzen kann wie ich es will ??


----------



## Vargr (24. November 2001)

Gibt nen Trick aber wie der 100% funzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Du kannst irgendwo die Koordinaten "anstellen". Dann gehts du einfach auf die Stelle wo der Blendfleck hinsoll und merkst dir die Koordinaten. Und dann setz du einfach den Fleck dort hin...alles klar  ?


----------



## Ice0210 (24. November 2001)

Hallo !
Ich benutzte dafür ein kleines zusatz Progi. Das heißt " Universe "
und ist ganz o.k. dafür.


----------



## Chilli (24. November 2001)

@vargr
thx

@ice und wo bekomm ich das proggie her ???
iss es freeware, shareware oder muss ich es mir kaufen ???


----------



## surgeFX (24. November 2001)

blendenflck?...naja also ich wuerd den filter einfach ganz weg lassn weil der doch nu wirklich kagge iss... weil es erstens sofort nach blendeflck filter aussieht und ausserdem eh nich viel her macht...find ich..surge


----------



## NeroX (24. November 2001)

1. Neue Ebene erstellen, diese mit Schwarz füllen und auf "Negativ Multiplizieren" stellen.

2. Den Blendeffekt anwenden.

3. Die Ebene, also den Blendeffekt, verschieben.

4. Nach belieben mit Kräutern ganieren...


----------

